# Hair salon



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Anyone know of a western hair salon around Mirdif/festival city???


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Patsi Collins has a good repuatation and that salon is near Festival City

Dubai Beauty Salon


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

*Thanks*



Elphaba said:


> Patsi Collins has a good repuatation and that salon is near Festival City
> 
> Dubai Beauty Salon


Thanks for the info 

I called them but they only have 2 Russian ladies in the fest city one.

I went to Sisters lounge in city center, a Moroccan girl by the name of Fatima did my highlights and cut, she was fantastic!


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

amyjacksonsharma said:


> Anyone know of a western hair salon around Mirdif/festival city???



If you're prepared to travel to Oud Mehta, near Wafi - try Salon Ink. Expensive but Aussie owner Kelly is very good.


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

mindxb said:


> If you're prepared to travel to Oud Mehta, near Wafi - try Salon Ink. Expensive but Aussie owner Kelly is very good.


Thanks chick! Wish I had read that earlier! I work near oud Mehta! ******! Lol! At least I know for the nxt time I need to get my hair done


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

amyjacksonsharma said:


> Thanks chick! Wish I had read that earlier! I work near oud Mehta! ******! Lol! At least I know for the nxt time I need to get my hair done


It'll take you a while to save, so just as well


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Well I paid 480 yesterday! Lol


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

amyjacksonsharma said:


> Well I paid 480 yesterday! Lol


375dhs... for a cut and blowdry!


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

mindxb said:


> 375dhs... for a cut and blowdry!


Oh! I paid 480 for 1/2 head of foiled and a cut.... I must say she was really good tho


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

On the subject of hair, is anyone in Dubai offering Yuko or Bio Ionic hair straightening?


----------



## tara_k (Apr 5, 2011)

I too, am looking for a terrific hair salon. I color my own hair, for now. But I am looking for someone that knows how to cut curly hair. I will be living in Arabian Ranches, but I'll make a drive for someone awesome! Thanks!


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

imom said:


> On the subject of hair, is anyone in Dubai offering Yuko or Bio Ionic hair straightening?


I think deja vu near lamcy does... They r really good did a keratin treatment with them turned out great!


----------



## Appin (May 3, 2011)

Hi there, 

Does anyone know a good hair dresser who knows about colouring/western hair, around the JBR/Marina district? 

Reason why I ask, I went to a salon ran by fillipinas and when I asked to go back to my natural light brown hair (low lights) the hairdresser bleached my hair and it went GINGER. When they tried to fix my hair (with another dye job) it still looked ginger, sooooo they dyed my hair yet again. In total to get the hair colour I did not want - it took 3x in 24hrs. My poor wee scalp! 

So if anyone can recommend somewhere that kinda local-ish I would be eternally grateful!!! 
Cheers


----------

